# New user, just wanted to say "Hi!"



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Hi all!

I found this forum while doing a Google search for an owner's manual for an MTD lawn tractor I just "inherited". 

As I browsed through the various forums here, it struck me that there seems to be a bunch of pretty decent people here. (Kinda like the Toyota truck forum where I hang out at Off-Road.com.) I don't know who Spike is, what GW is, or what significance 'Disney' has, but I hope I don't find out from the sound of things. 

I do hope I can contribute as well as learn something during my visits here.

Thanks for reading & I'll jump in soon!
Angel

p.s. In addition to the newly acquired MTD, I have an old Craftsman lawn tractor I've been patching together to keep 3 acres up. I do own one 'big' tractor, an old Massey-Fergusson Model 40 that I used to use to keep up my farm, it's now being used by my Pop to keep up his place ever since I sold the farm.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome CatDaddy! Great to have you aboard! 
:friends: :cheers: Hope you will be a regular contributor in the forums. I just bought a farm so maybe I can get some good advice from you if you don't mind.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome cat daddy.....

get us a pic of your old model 40...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome CatDaddy:friends: always good to meet new members and as sj said you have any pictures of your Massey. And if you need to know anything just ask.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A Big *W E L C O M E* to you CatDaddy...Disney and Spike are on a different channel than this one:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Jody, did you not notice we have another great Louisianian in our midst???? Wonder why he think this forum is so great! We have good sense down here in LA! 

Welcome, my friend. I am LA native and live here in Hammond, LA


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't even notice he was from New Iberia thats great we need more from here What ever happen to Merlin he hadn't posted in a long time.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I emailed him personally and he has not responded. I kept his account and custom "Prince of Ponchatoula" title open and everything. I might have to call him and/or go over for a visit sometime. He was a good ole' fella! 

I think the ole' triple K affair really affected him bigtime. 

Maybe I can get him back.
Andy


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

CatDaddy….Welcome to the forum and Happy Memorial Day. 

P.S.
Post a pic of that hard working Craftsman if you have can.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

That wouldn't be Merlin Comeaux would it?
From New Iberia/St. Martinville?

I'm a transplant from Kentucky. I met a local girl and you can figure out the rest! ROFL! I've gone so far native, I'm 'forced' to boil crawfish every year at our end of school year party. That, and I even teach Louisiana History to our 8th graders.

This is pretty wierd. I usually never find more than one other person from LA or KY in the forums I visit.

I've been to Pride, back when I used to do short haul deliveries for an auto parts company. Hammond, too. Of course, you have to go past Hammond to get back to KY from here. My father has a VW (and other foreign cars) repair business in Baton Rouge.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to tractorforum catdaddy
vegetables-humanables?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So CatDaddy how long you have you lived here i used to do alot of work at Morton salt at Weeks island and a sugar mill somewhere around New Iberia been so long i cant remember the name of it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Jeanerette sugar mill in Jeanerette, La. I knew i would remember it.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

*re: Jody*

Jody,

7 years this time, 6 years before.

I lived in Baton Rouge from '79 to '85. I moved back to Lexington at the end of '85. I bought a small tobacco farm outside (sorta) of Lexy in Battle, KY in '92. Moved back to help Pops out with the biz in '97. Met my wife-to-be through the shop (we worked on her van while she was in Vet School). Went to grad school at LSU in '99. We both graduated in 2000 (we'd gotten pregnant during her 4th year, and she wanted to be near her mom). So, we moved to 'da berry' after graduation.

There are 2 mills here in town 'the Co-Op' and Cajun Sugar (and I live between both of them :dazed: ) . It can get kinda smelly during grinding season. There's Jenerette Sugar in Jenerette (duh), Patout & Sons in Patoutville, Steen's in Abbeville, and St Mary Co-Op near Franklin.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

You beat me to it. turtle I'm kind of slow tonight. I'm still unwinding from the school year. Spent 1/2 the day fiddlin' with this MTD tractor (clean-up, tune-up, new belts, trying to figure out why it won't restart when hot).


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Does it turn over or just wont run. If it wont run or restart after its hot the coil may be bad.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

It spins like mad, but it won't hit until it's cooled down 10-20 minutes. "Someone" told the prev. owner that it had "something" to do with the magneto. That's part of what I was searching for when I found this forum.

The engine is a B&S 18.5hp I/C twin, model 42A707. I hit the Briggs website & saw a specification listed for the armature/magneto 'air gap', so I was going to pop the cover tomorrow & see what adjustment there is (and see if it helps).


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

CatDaddy did you find out what the problem was on your MTD let us know something.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Had to put it on the back burner for a bit. Too much grass to mow & stuff to fix around the house. 

I own way too much old stuff. There's always something that needs fixing/tweaking/updating. (Including me!) LOL.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *Had to put it on the back burner for a bit. Too much grass to mow & stuff to fix around the house.
> 
> I own way too much old stuff. There's always something that needs fixing/tweaking/updating. (Including me!) LOL. *



Hmmmm you know I have heard that somewere before??? Oh ya thats right ME.

I TRULY feel your pain. WAY to many projects in need of attention, and no time to do it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy_
> *Had to put it on the back burner for a bit. Too much grass to mow & stuff to fix around the house.
> 
> I own way too much old stuff. There's always something that needs fixing/tweaking/updating. (Including me!) LOL. *





> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Hmmmm you know I have heard that somewere before??? Oh ya thats right ME.
> 
> I TRULY feel your pain. WAY to many projects in need of attention, and no time to do it. *


Does kinda sound like a relative to you Paul...... 
:lmao:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Welcome CatDaddy. You are no longer a Virgin Poster

Congrats!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Catdaddy i dont think youll be cutting any grass today anyway the way its raining this morning. I ll give you some slack because your new and you live down here with us But Paul you dont get none, now get your stuff going:twoonone: :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah...watch what you say around Jodyand....Never.....Never put a time frame on it or he'll be on you like flies on sh!t until you get it done......Why he ran poor Toba right off:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Argee dont you have my pigs to tend to
ig: :lmao:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome aboard Catdaddy!!! I was actually in New Iberia last fall!! We sell the propeller manufacturers and some of the guys who service the oil platforms. 

Welcome again


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> * But Paul you dont get none, now get your stuff going:twoonone: :lmao: *



Ya enjoy it wile you can catdaddy.  



[Ok jody Im going Im going already I know....those points don't adjust themselfs]


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Ya enjoy it wile you can catdaddy.
> 
> 
> ...



Good let us know how it works out. Now where toba hiding at:hide: :lmao:


----------

